# Advice for a starter



## Tpelling (Aug 1, 2011)

So guys I will be buying my first rat ties in a couple weeks so I am reading up all I can. I've decided to two males. I am wanting some advice being new and all, what would be the best cage to house two males with enough room. Kinda got a budget of £80 for the cage. Also I need to know what else to get apart from toys? Am I right in thinking that you would need hammocks, ladders. A corner toilet tray, water bottle. Also is there a 'best' rat food brand?

Also I was wondering what would be the best (stuff) to put into the bottom to reduce the smell, I will clean it out every day but I really can't have it smelling **much** . So would I need to lay down a bedding then put in some shredded paper or something.

Thank you in advance!

T.p


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I dont have rats but was going to get some so I know a little!

Yep they'll need hammocks, toys, lots of things to climb on, some like a wheel.
Bedding I was going to use was finacard which is small cardboard strips and you can buy that online for a big bale. 
I think megazorb would be ok too, that's very absorbant so helps stop smells a little and I use that for my mice.

Alot of people follow the Shunamite diet for their rats as I dont think any pre-bagged rat food is ok on it's own.
Check out rat-rations as the shunamite diet can be a little confusing to figure out (well I thought so anyway) and you can get ready-made mixes from them so you'll know your rats are getting all the foods they need.

Where abouts are you?
I have a rat cage for sale, a Freddy 2 max including 2 corner shelves and 2 ladders (these are pink!) for £60. I'm close to Cambridge.

Hope that all helps a little.


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

Tpelling said:


> Also I was wondering what would be the best (stuff) to put into the bottom to reduce the smell, I will clean it out every day but I really can't have it smelling **much** . So would I need to lay down a bedding then put in some shredded paper or something.


I personally use megazorb - comes in huge bags and very absorbent. only problem is no one round here stocks it so have to order it online.

If you get a wheel make sure its one designed for rats so their tales can't get caught in it


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

I used cardboard squares bedding but will be changing to megazorb when I've used this up. 

If you can stretch or find one second hand I'd go for a liberta ABode cage. They are under £100 new so normally around £40 second hand and they are a fab size! 

Mine have hammocks, baskets, fleece tubes, plastic tubes, ropes, sputniks (a must IMO for rats mine LOVE them) a litter tray hidey homes, parrot toys etc anything that looks fun!!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Tpelling said:


> So guys I will be buying my first rat ties in a couple weeks so I am reading up all I can. I've decided to two males. I am wanting some advice being new and all, what would be the best cage to house two males with enough room. Kinda got a budget of £80 for the cage. Also I need to know what else to get apart from toys? Am I right in thinking that you would need hammocks, ladders. A corner toilet tray, water bottle. Also is there a 'best' rat food brand?
> 
> Also I was wondering what would be the best (stuff) to put into the bottom to reduce the smell, I will clean it out every day but I really can't have it smelling **much** . So would I need to lay down a bedding then put in some shredded paper or something.
> 
> ...


Wood shavings, as you probably know, aren't recommended, I use Ecobed & like it, when it comes to cleaning, spot cleaning every day is good but if you did a full clean each day it could be counter productive as the rats will probably scent mark more to make themselves feel 'at home'. I do a full clean once a week, everything getting washed & dried- cage, bars, toys, hammocks, bridges, shelves etc


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Daynna said:


> I used cardboard squares bedding but will be changing to megazorb when I've used this up.
> 
> If you can stretch or find one second hand I'd go for a liberta ABode cage. They are under £100 new so normally around £40 second hand and they are a fab size!
> 
> Mine have hammocks, baskets, fleece tubes, plastic tubes, ropes, *sputniks* (a must IMO for rats mine LOVE them) a litter tray hidey homes, parrot toys etc anything that looks fun!!


These are amazing only recently bought some as I thought they were a bit of a gimmick but the rats LOVE them! & they've now come out in new manly black & grey too:001_tt1:


----------



## Tpelling (Aug 1, 2011)

Wow, thanks so much you guys. Better information here than trawling the net for ages! I shall look more into the diet requirements and that cage that was mentioned. The Megazorb bedding seems cool too! I just want to have absolutely everything ready for when they come home with me :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Tpelling (Aug 1, 2011)

purple_x said:


> I dont have rats but was going to get some so I know a little!
> 
> Yep they'll need hammocks, toys, lots of things to climb on, some like a wheel.
> Bedding I was going to use was finacard which is small cardboard strips and you can buy that online for a big bale.
> ...


Thats a tad far for me, living in the south east of Surrey. But thanks for the offer!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Ooooooooo manly black??!! I'll have to sneaky buy them I think! 

I've got the new pink and purples for the girls and I love them. 

Oh food wise I use bits from rat nations, rat nuggets (mine love them!), Reggie rat mix, cereal like rice pop things, bran flakes all mixed in a big pot then they get our left overs, cat food once a week as a treat or dog food (high quility) but the FAvs are weetabix, porridge, spaghetti Bol, shepards pie etc


----------



## bewitched (Jun 9, 2010)

manic rose said:


> I personally use megazorb - comes in huge bags and very absorbent. only problem is no one round here stocks it so have to order it online.
> 
> If you get a wheel make sure its one designed for rats so their tales can't get caught in it


No one near me stocks megazorb but I just went into every local horse supply place and found a couple who would actually order it in for me


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

sputniks are A MUST, i zip tied mine on just in case... we had one with a hood, one with no hood and one only held on by 2 arms and several of the rats loved being rocked in it  one in particular would sit an wait to be rocked and would nip if you stopped  adorable.. we've had 2 adults and 1 baby squashed into one of those and another adult trying to squash in.

also for beds, there are round igloos that have 3 openings, i've found these are the best, they get eaten less as there are already an ample amount of doors to get in and out of.

make your own hammocks, don't buy them, get an old shirt or a hoodie and just use that they're super easy to make, hoods are really good for this, already the right shape lol, washable and then cheap to replace with a new bit of shirt etc. you can attach them with shoe laces (oh yeah, knotted shoe laces... hours of entertainment as they try to figure out how to undo it),or buy cheap chain from B&Q and some non-climbing caribeeners from £1 stores or check hobbycraft and online for suitable clips. even the big paper clips will do it if you have a chain.

you can also use sleeves, hoodie pockets, and trouser legs as suspended tubes instead of buying the plastic ferret ones.

boxes stacked with wee hles in them are like the ambrosia of toys, so don't chuck any boxes you have away, keep them and stack them for play time then chuck out when they're pee-ruined lol

remember the best toy you have is YOU! baggy old clothes and just lay on the floor during play time.. make sure you wear sturdy nickers and a thick bra (if you're a girl) sometimes they nip! oh and no socks...a pedicure is better than loss of toes and holey socks. lmao

don't bother with spray cleaner, just use hot soapy water, and a liquid soap diluted with water in a spray for quick cleans.

get a normal rodent water bottle so they always have clean water, and a bird-style one, the ones with a 'pool' of water this one will need changed regularly (daily or more often), or a suspended water bowl (again for birds, make sure it attaches securely cos they'll sit on the edge) these allow the rats to clean better, but if on the floor they tend to stick food and floor coverings in them  (eejits).

if you have a cat scratch post let them play on that too mine loved climbin up it and eating the dangly toy, the cats also loved using it more lmao

you can get some bird perches (not the ones that are rough, only get smooth ones as rough stuff can cause bumble foot and other foot aggrevations). most bird stuff tends to be cheaper than rodent stuff and there's more of it.

if you have old soft small toys (and you have boys) see if they like having an immobile friend. We used a small stuffed croc as a friend for our lonely boy (didn't get on with other rats) and he and croc had many adventures.. croc was food guard and rolly (rat, we DID NOT name him, he answered to it so he kept his name) got 'upset' if we moved croc from his position.. so he'd move him back!! it was hilarious and so cute. croc was never eaten.. until we put him in with a lonely girl.. he's now an amputee and has lost an eye!.. poor old croc... we're saving him for our next boys.

some of mine also like playing with old corgi cars.

a cat treat ball is also good, i put crushed dry pasta and peas etc in .. hours of fun during playtime. or wrap in stiff card or tissue paper and watch them rip it to shreds to get to the treat...

also check out fancy rats forum and
Home - Critter City 
she's a proper rat expert, unlike us amateurs lol


----------



## Tpelling (Aug 1, 2011)

I have found it online quite cheap compared to other online retailers

Megazorb 85 litres | Small Animal Beddings | GJW Titmuss

£6.95 a bag.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

My girls record in one sputnik is 7 all very squished up but my god they were all so fast asleep lol

Also in this hot weather my baby bucks have taken to laying over the arms and dome bit to keep cool legs hanging over and apart looks so uncomfy but they seem to love it!


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

bewitched said:


> No one near me stocks megazorb but I just went into every local horse supply place and found a couple who would actually order it in for me


oooh I may have to try that. the shipping always bumps in the price.


----------



## Vidobi04 (Jun 14, 2011)

I have found reggie rat is the only bagged food my girls will eat all of and not pick bits out they don't like. Mine sleep inside a hammock I got them. It's a triangular shape so it goes all the way round. They love toilet rolls and tissue boxes. When you have set up the cage wear an old top for the day and put it in the cage with them so they get used to your smell.


----------



## Tpelling (Aug 1, 2011)

Vidobi04 said:


> When you have set up the cage wear an old top for the day and put it in the cage with them so they get used to your smell.


Wow thats some really good advice, thanks!!


----------



## Tpelling (Aug 1, 2011)

So I have been doing some more looking around online and aim to get the 'Savic Freddy 2' as I found one for £81.99 new. Which would be perfect for just to rats I assume. What would be the most effective way of reducing odour. I don't mind it alot and I really would like Males as they seem to be more my personality too. I was thinking megazorb + this neutralizer here would help.


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Tpelling said:


> So I have been doing some more looking around online and aim to get the 'Savic Freddy 2' as I found one for £81.99 new. Which would be perfect for just to rats I assume. What would be the most effective way of reducing odour. I don't mind it alot and I really would like Males as they seem to be more my personality too. I was thinking megazorb + this neutralizer here would help.


I clean mine out..  as in vacuum the poops ot in the rat cage with just two in and wipe down all shelves and the floor.. They like it nice and clean..
Daily


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

Where are you getting your ratties?


----------



## Tpelling (Aug 1, 2011)

Well I have sent several emails asking for a breeder list from the nfrs and no response. I can't seem to find any breeders in London area. So I went down to the local Petsathome which is rated the best one in the country. I saw the males and females on the shop floor and they all looked happy and healthy to me.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Please don't buy your rats from pets at home (or any other pet shop). 
They may look healthy, but they come from rodent farms where the animals are bred on a massive scale to produce as many babies as possible, with no thought given to health or temperament 

I know it can be frustrating waiting for people to get back to you, but it's worth the wait to know that your future ratties have been ethically bred, and have a better chance at a long, healthy life


----------



## Tpelling (Aug 1, 2011)

That did come through my head but I've been roughly sending emails for a month and still can't find a breeder. I've read somewhere in here people have bought healthy rats from [email protected]? I guess it must just be chance!

:crying:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Tpelling said:


> Well I have sent several emails asking for a breeder list from the nfrs and no response. I can't seem to find any breeders in London area. So I went down to the local Petsathome which is rated the best one in the country. I saw the males and females on the shop floor and they all looked happy and healthy to me.


If you have a look on the re homing rodents section there are loads.. Now a rat train may have to be arranged to get some to you .. But it does happen.. Best of luck..


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Yes it's possible to have rats from a pet shop that are healthy, but they have still been badly bred and you would still be putting money into the pockets of people who breed for profit.

Sorry if I come across as a bit blunt  It's just something I feel very strongly about. 
I work in the vets in pets at home, so I've seen more than a few sickly [email protected] animals, not to mention the ones that are already poorly when they arrive in store 
After what I've seen, I would never, ever advise anyone to get an animal from a pet shop.


----------



## Tpelling (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh that's ok. I don't mind waiting either. I just want too give two rats a better!  I'm going to keep looking for a breeder. Thanks for the tips


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Tpelling said:


> Oh that's ok. I don't mind waiting either. I just want too give two rats a better!  I'm going to keep looking for a breeder. Thanks for the tips


If you can take three.. you may be better off.. Cause I have 7 split into a five and a two.. and One of my two is not the best at the min.. Im really worried if anything should happen how the one may cope..


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I know miles away.. trains have happened.. 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-rescue-adoption/180586-urgent-fosters-needed-rats-wigan.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-rescue-adoption/179646-3-adult-male-rats-southampton.html

http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-animal-rescue-adoption/181555-3x-male-dumbo-rats-surrey.html

I would PM Anna T..


----------



## Tpelling (Aug 1, 2011)

Omg, those 3 are in Surrey where I am, they look so adorable!, lol. I would gladly ask if I could take care of them, but I need to wait until the 18 too see if I go to my first choice uni. If I do then I'm living at home and would love to look after them! :smile5:


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Tpelling said:


> Omg, those 3 are in Surrey where I am, they look so adorable!, lol. I would gladly ask if I could take care of them, but I need to wait until the 18 too see if I go to my first choice uni. If I do then I'm living at home and would love to look after them! :smile5:


Well contact Anna.. cause she has quite a few that come in etc.. take a look in the adoption bit of here..


----------

